# Major (Ret'd) Susan Groves, CD, CFMS



## MedCorps (27 Jan 2016)

Major (Ret'd) Susan Groves, CD, CFMS 

It is with sadness we advise of the passing of Maj (Ret'd) Susan Groves, who lost her battle with cancer.  Susan’s funeral will be at Beechwood Cemetery in Ottawa, on Friday February 5th. We will be prepared to greet guests at noon, there will be a service at one, the interment at two, followed by a reception and refreshments back in the warmth of the funeral home. In lieu of flowers please make donations to any health related charity. Susan’s obituary will be post when available.

Susan was born and raised in Sydney, Nova Scotia. She attended Dalhousie University
in Halifax where  she  obtained  her  Bachelor  of  Science  in  Pharmacy  (1982).

Susan  joined  the  Canadian  Forces in 1989 as a Pharmacy Officer. She served at CFB Greenwood, NS, CFB Petawawa, ON, 
CFB  Calgary,  AB  and  National  Defence  Medical  Centre,  Ottawa,  ON.  Highlights  of  her  career 
included a UN peacekeeping tour in Bosnia in 1992, serving as Commanding Officer of the Field 
Medical Equipment Depot (FMED) in Calgary, and serving for four years as the officer in charge  of  all  Canadian  Forces  pharmacy
services,  holding  the  Acting  Rank  of  Lieutenant Colonel.  She  served  on  many  national  and  international  committees,  including  the  National  Association  of  Pharmacy Regulatory Authorities as the de facto Registrar for the CF and the Military/Emergency 
Pharmacy  Section  (MEPS)  of  the International  Pharmaceutical  Federation. 

She  officially  retired from the Canadian Forces in May 2013 and the Public Service of Canada in July 2013.

Funeral will be held at the National Cemetery of Canada, in Ottawa, on Friday
Feb. 5th, 2016. The family  will  be  prepared  to  greet  guests  at  noon.  Service  will  be  at  1pm  with  Interment  at  2pm, 
followed by a reception and refreshments. In lieu of flowers, please make donations to any health related charity of your choice.

---

RIP.  You will be missed by all. 

MC


----------

